# Happy Birthday, Mario Cipollini



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)




----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

1:46 - Hincapie and Rodriguez receive the Mario beat-down


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

A real champion.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

ITALIAN CYCLING JOURNAL: Cipollini Advises MCipollini Women's Team


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Ha! That's great!


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

oh my....


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

She should elbow Mario right in the nuts. That's what I would do, getting into my personal space and dripping hair gel on my yoga mat.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks for the link, kbwh! Here's the old master offering the women's team more "great advice"...

"As a former World Champion, I suggest you are all looking really hot, and from the side too!"


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

When in Rome, I saw one of the Cipo frames and wished I could take one home. Then I withdrew that thought and wished I was as cool as Cipo. Never happened


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

Sadly, this is his last known whereabouts from his twitter feed (you'll lolz). 

Twitter


----------

